# Least Social Animal Species out there...ideas/ sugestions?



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 4, 2013)

As the Title Sugests, im looking for Sugestions on any animals that are not so social but not quite the complete 'loner' Type ether, any sugestions or Ideas would be appreciated

As for the why: Im thinking of creating a Caracter Representation of my self in the Future and like to see if theres something out there that is alright and not too far from my being, of corce social Interaction is not the only part of the being but i do think that should be the basis, in my case atleast...

PS: No Toon or Anime/Manga Figures please, anything else gos

PPS: Im sorry if i mite come along wrong way...


----------



## badlands (Jan 4, 2013)

bull elephants are pretty solitary and pandas are very solitary in nature.

also many birds of prey hunt alone.

edited to add: Rhinos


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 4, 2013)

The modern human (especially of the Internet variety) is a non-social creature. That and mountain lions.


----------



## Machine (Jan 4, 2013)

The brown sloth?


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 4, 2013)

Non-lion big cats. I've seen documentaries where mothers and their grown cubs, or mated pairs with adjacent territories, will stumble across one another and not interact, but tolerate each other's presence while they drink from a lake or even while they just lay down in a cozy spot.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 4, 2013)

Uhm sharks?


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 4, 2013)

Barnacles. They are very quiet and shy.



> The brown sloth?


Woah bro. I'm a sloth and I think I'm reasonably personable :V


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 4, 2013)

Furfags - the most antisocial species of them all! :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 4, 2013)

Parasites of any kind.


----------



## Recel (Jan 4, 2013)

Probably the specie no one ever heard of or seen.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 4, 2013)

Asians.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 4, 2013)

Sounds like an aye-aye


----------



## Deo (Jan 4, 2013)

There are a few I can think of off the top of my head:
tasmanian devils: except to feast or fuck.
komodo dragons: so solitary they are known for cannibalizing off each other when forced into contact
Solenodons are so solitary that they've developed venom, which is strange for something that resembles a shrew.
Giant anteaters are solitary with territories of 910 to 6,200 acres. That's pretty lonely.
Spiders
Preying Mantis
giant squid
sabertooth fish
heck, most deep sea creatures




Mayonnaise:  sharks can be social creatures, it depends on the species. Certain  kinds of shark, like blacktip reef sharks and grey reef sharks are  actually very social and have complex social structures sometimes  forming schools of over 100 individuals.
Afterimage: Parasites are  not really solitary. Most gut worms, single celled parasites, and other  parasites are more colonial and while not smart enough to socialize per  se, they do form groups and are far from isolated or solitary.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2013)

Deo said:


> komodo dragons: so solitary they are known for cannibalizing off each other when forced into contact



A good number of reptiles are solitary animals. For example, Bosc monitors are quite solitary for the most part. Typically they prefer sticking to themselves, and only some of them actually enjoy company, but most only like it on their own terms.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 4, 2013)

Hamsters. They only get together to screw. XD


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 4, 2013)

A lot of predators live the loner life style. Something that hasnt been mentioned yet are desert chemeleons. Mostly barren deserts are very lonely places, like a lot of things already mentioned if they bump into each other might turn cannabalistic. Mating is met by extreme aggression from both parties.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone for the Ideas, even the not so serious ones 
aready helped some.
now just to look up the more rare ones for a bit more information...


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 5, 2013)

.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 5, 2013)

I say honey badgers. 

They have no poise. They just don't care. They just don't........give a shit.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 5, 2013)

Oysters. 

They never return my calls. :C


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Oysters.
> 
> They never return my calls. :C


Id think itd would be rather complicated trying to anthropormorphize something like that without looking too much like a mix of Stickmen and Shells...


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 6, 2013)

Rin-U said:


> Id think itd would be rather complicated trying to anthropormorphize something like that without looking too much like a mix of Stickmen and Shells...



Don't crap out on me now, Rin-U. 

We need more diversity than just foxes and wolves.


----------



## Ryu Deacon (Jan 6, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Don't crap out on me now, Rin-U.
> 
> We need more diversity than just foxes and wolves.


woh calm down please, im sorry if i was rude and badly worded what i was trying to bring across Butterflygoddess.
I now full well that there needs to be more deversity, its one of the reasons why i put this thread up instead of going right for a overused stereotype Butterflygoddess, i was just wondering how anyone would go on into turning(eg. drawing) a Oyster into an Anthro _-sence the Fandom does imply Anthropormorphic Animal Characters for the most part-_ nothing more.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2013)

Moles. [but not naked mole rats]

I'm not entirely sure but I believe some moles deliberately avoid eachother because of the risk they will fight and injure one another.

The Olm might also be a candidate, but it's disgusting. 



Distorted said:


> I say honey badgers.
> 
> They have no poise. They just don't care. They just don't........give a shit.



They have a symbiotic relationship with some bird species. The bird spots termite mounds, the honeybadger plunders then and lets the bird have some of the spoils.


----------

